# Ideal moutain



## teaboy (17 Nov 2015)

What do we know about these bikes please


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (17 Nov 2015)

The only one I ever saw was in Paphos this year.
Looked kinda like a Supermarket bike,although the Race Pro Team model looks like a half decent XC bike.
Sorry,all I have


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2015)

A quick browse of their site shows a selection of XC and trekking bikes that appear, as many other brands do, to be a selection of useful parts attached to a a selection of frames of generic appearance. I'd guess Taiwanese alloy frames and far East Carbon jobbies. Whoever puts them together has done their homework in terms of matching groupsets and forks to appropriate equipment levels. Based in and sold mostly in Greece by the looks of things. Can't see anything that would frighten me in terms of buying one if the deal was right. 

Are you interested in any particular model?


----------



## teaboy (17 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> A quick browse of their site shows a selection of XC and trekking bikes that appear, as many other brands do, to be a selection of useful parts attached to a a selection of frames of generic appearance. I'd guess Taiwanese alloy frames and far East Carbon jobbies. Whoever puts them together has done their homework in terms of matching groupsets and forks to appropriate equipment levels. Based in and sold mostly in Greece by the looks of things. Can't see anything that would frighten me in terms of buying one if the deal was right.
> 
> Are you interested in any particular model?


Well yes I just brought a used one its has very few miles on it paid 40 quid .Had it checked at Lbs and tomorrow will take it out a nice long ride I noticed the model name is zig zag which should match my riding style


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2015)

Looks competent enough, bargain at 40 quid.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (17 Nov 2015)

40 Bucks ?
Wow,do you have a picture of it ?


----------



## teaboy (17 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> 40 Bucks ?
> Wow,do you have a picture of it ?





OskarTennisChampion said:


> 40 Bucks ?
> Wow,do you have a picture of it ?


I will try to post pictures later And yes 40 quid I think he had a job selling it because people thought it was a supermarket knock out chepo


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (17 Nov 2015)

Excellent.Hey,just had a look at the Zig Zag,and for 40 quid you have a nice little bike there.Well worth that 8 times over.
Needs a single chainring though 
Just for the record,that one looks pretty decent and not like a Supermarket bike.
The one I saw in Cyprus must have been one of the lower end ones.


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Excellent.Hey,just had a look at the Zig Zag,and for 40 quid you have a nice little bike there.Well worth that 8 times over.
> Needs a single chainring though
> Just for the record,that one looks pretty decent and not like a Supermarket bike.
> The one I saw in Cyprus must have been one of the lower end ones.


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

View attachment 110324


OskarTennisChampion said:


> Excellent.Hey,just had a look at the Zig Zag,and for 40 quid you have a nice little bike there.Well worth that 8 times over.
> Needs a single chainring though
> Just for the record,that one looks pretty decent and not like a Supermarket bike.
> The one I saw in Cyprus must have been one of the lower end ones.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Not bad for the money @teaboy 
Looks like you have a specific purpose for it.


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Not bad for the money @teaboy
> Looks like you have a specific purpose for it.


Well I am 67 yrs old and have always ridden road type bikes and vintage 3 speeds never a mountain bike But never to late to learn new things I guess Photo is how I brought it except it had a top box the size the size of a coffin Question if I fit road tyres would it be a tourer?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Judging by the picture,it looks like a 26" so not sure if you mean a bigger wheel too.In that case no.
If you don't,then sure,there are plenty of 1.5 width tyres out there that provide good grip in rougher conditions.And are smooth enough to take on the roads.


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

Thanks for your help Oskar I plan to take it on CTC ride this weekend and give it a good workout!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

You are welcome.
Hey,are you planning to take it more on the road than trails ?
If so,check out the Vittoria Randonneur II,as they are a good touring tyre which could be ok on fire roads as well.
Let me know.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Hey,just a thought @teaboy,if you plan to take it onto slightly rougher trails,but want some smoothness for the road.
You would have to go to 1.75 width,and I would suggest Continental Travel Contact or Schwalbe Land Cruisers.
They can take some abuse on the gravelly or stony corners.


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Nov 2015)

teaboy said:


> Well I am 67 yrs old and have always ridden road type bikes and vintage 3 speeds never a mountain bike But never to late to learn new things I guess Photo is how I brought it except it had a top box the size the size of a coffin Question if I fit road tyres would it be a tourer?


Plenty of road tyres that would fit 26". Continental Travel Contact for one. I put some on my MTB to ride it 30 miles to Centerparcs and they were soooo much better than knobblies on tarmac.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Got it covered @MikeW-71  


MikeW-71 said:


> Plenty of road tyres that would fit 26". Continental Travel Contact for one. I put some on my MTB to ride it 30 miles to Centerparcs and they were soooo much better than knobblies on tarmac.


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Nov 2015)

Simultaneous post 

Great minds think alike and all that eh


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

See how I get on this weekend if I can keep up with fancy pants Mtbs I will leave it like it is. But like I said these bikes are all new to me suck it and see eh


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Simultaneous post
> 
> Great minds think alike and all that eh



Yes they do 
Seem like the best choices IMO


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Yes they do
> Seem like the best choices IMO


Hey just had a thought why not a road tyre on the front only or would that be very silly


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Nov 2015)

Don't think that would be any benefit at all.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Don't think that would be any benefit at all.



^^^^^
This
It would make for an interesting ride


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

All my rides are interesting some might say scary !


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Had a few @teaboy .
Especially hurtling down a gravel track at 30 mph


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Had a few @teaboy .
> Especially hurtling down a gravel track at 30 mph


Looking forward to that[ I think] I am so pleased with my new 40 quid bike .last bike I got was a 1990 3 speed raliegh with a mashed wheel paid a fiver and spent so much money on mods I cant bring myself to add it all up! So its win some lose some


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2015)

teaboy said:


> View attachment 110324


Why a dynamo front lamp, has it got a dyno fitted or a battery pack hidden somewhere.


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Why a dynamo front lamp, has it got a dyno fitted or a battery pack hidden somewhere.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

teaboy said:


> Looking forward to that[ I think] I am so pleased with my new 40 quid bike .last bike I got was a 1990 3 speed raliegh with a mashed wheel paid a fiver and spent so much money on mods I cant bring myself to add it all up! So its win some lose some


That should have read 30 MPH +.
I have saw myself reaching 46 MPH on my locals,and that was just the corners


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

Had a dyno but took of they are the work of the devil keeping the light I think it looks cool .Yeah I know I am a sad old sod maybe I can mod it with a pound shop Led



know


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2015)

teaboy said:


> Had a dyno but took of they are the work of the devil keeping the light I think it looks cool .Yeah I know I am a sad old sod maybe I can mod it with a pound shop Led
> 
> 
> 
> know


Run a 6v battery pack to power it up, I've got the same front lamp on my latest project (1986 3spd Raleigh City) but I'd got a Shimano 'dynahub' kicking around in my shed (left over from when I converted Marian's Dawes over to a front wheel electric drive kit) so got my wheelbuilder to lace it up to the another rim the same as he'd laced the original 3spd SA hub (converted from 26x1 3/8 to 700c wheels for better tyre choice)


----------



## teaboy (18 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Run a 6v battery pack to power it up, I've got the same front lamp on my latest project (1986 3spd Raleigh City) but I'd got a Shimano 'dynahub' kicking around in my shed (left over from when I converted Marian's Dawes over to a front wheel electric drive kit) so got my wheelbuilder to lace it up to the another rim the same as he'd laced the original 3spd SA hub (converted from 26x1 3/8 to 700c wheels for better tyre choice)


Blimey I got to say how much I envy people who do stuff like that


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2015)

teaboy said:


> Blimey I got to say how much I envy people who do stuff like that


This is the guy who does all my wheels, lovely fella.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I56m7KF7Erc


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Do not know of his work personally,but I do know through my contacts in England the guy is a pro


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Nov 2015)

Peterborough,being a bastion of Scotland bloke,They tell me Bob is a master when it comes to wheels.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Peterborough,being a bastion of Scotland bloke,They tell me Bob is a master when it comes to wheels.


The bike shop is in Leicester not Peterborough and the guys name is John. He'll be really busy at this time of year though building wheels for racing sidecar outfits (A lot of CRMC and VMCC sidecars and most of the Morgan 3 wheelers that race have wheels done by John) in fact he often returns to the shop after he has closed and works til 10-11 at night with the radio on (not much of a TV fan) as then he doesn't have the distraction of customers.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (19 Nov 2015)

Sorry,have I got the wrong person ?
Apologies


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2015)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Sorry,have I got the wrong person ?
> Apologies


No you've got the right guy it's just that his name is actually John, the shop is called Bob Warner cycles and a lot of people mistakenly call him Bob.
He is a famous wheelbuilder not only for bikes but classic sports cars and motorcycles/sidecars and Morgan 3 wheelers.............. even prams


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (19 Nov 2015)

Ah,makes sense RN 
The guys always refer to him as Bob W bikes


----------

